
3.3 Gigapixel Photo of the Milky Way - tobyjsullivan
http://www.eso.org/public/images/eso1719a/zoomable/
======
tobyjsullivan
For context: [http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/telescope-3-gigapixel-
milk...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/telescope-3-gigapixel-milky-way-
neublas-1.4160191)

